# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  Chinese qualify for BEE

## Dave A

I see that the South African Chinese are now legally Black in terms of BEE and employment equity legislation.

It seems the issue has been simmering for some time, but the issue has been settled in court - unopposed by the DTI who had suggested the issue go to court for clarity.

But NAFCOC is fuming. Watching GMSA this morning, I didn't know whether to laugh or cry as the NAFCOC representative resorted to "struggle credentials" to try to justify their opposition.

----------

